# Now this is deadly Kung Fu



## fist of fury (Feb 13, 2002)

This is why I refuse to demo my techniques to anybody who ask me.  Man dont believe me when I tell them I'm too dangerous to spar. 
Some may find this way too gross, but for the rest of us
http://www.fighttraining.com/fight_clips/kunfu_movie.mpeg


----------



## Kirk (Feb 13, 2002)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!  Now that was hysterical!  
You surely didn't put a strong enough warning on that one!
You might catch an "H", and "E" and a pair of hockey sticks for
that one, from those that aren't given a proper warning!  Allow
me:

The following feature has been rated "G" for GORY AS HELL!
Viewers have been advised.


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 13, 2002)

Thanks and since you've been so helpful I might even teach you how to do those techniques one day.


----------



## vincefuess (Feb 14, 2002)

Do you know what movie that came from????  That was great!  Bravo!  I saved that to my hard drive.

I would love to have that on DVD so I could watch it frame by frame and figure out how they did it.  I did that with "Enter the Dragon" and had a great time!

Got any more?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fist of fury (Feb 14, 2002)

I'll see if I can find out for you.


----------



## donald (Feb 14, 2002)

Man that was NASTY!!! Have to give the big dude credit though. He was tenacius(sp?)...
Salute in Christ,
Donald


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 14, 2002)

anybody got the link for this the one at the top came back url not found and if not can someone fill me in on what it was


----------



## deadhand31 (Mar 14, 2002)

http://www.fighttraining.net/fight_clips/kunfu_movie.mpeg


here's the new link. it's from the movie "the Story of Ricky-Ho".


----------



## Shinzu (Mar 18, 2002)

ouch.. thats gonna be sore in the morning...LOL.  thanx for the clip


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 2, 2002)

where do get this flick?   its a PRIME candidate for cheezy kung-fu movie night here at the house..........


----------



## idgie (Apr 2, 2002)

hey man, that's pretty nasty. Funny, too.
You know, I could do that, too.. . if I wanted to . . .


----------

